# Could I really be Pregnant?



## Eleanor31 (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a laparoscopy last Thursday,  my AF was due that day, I took a pregnancy test and it was a negative.  I still haven't had my AF, so I did a pregnancy test yesterday, it was positive. I did another 3 different brands today (one was First response) all positive.  I'm also urinating loads and have tener breasts. Spoke to my GP today and he seemed confident I was pregnant.  I'm just concerned this procedure has clouded the judgement.  Want to get excited but can't.  Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The pregnancy tests test for hormone levels, the hcg. This is only produced by pregnancy, so there isn't any way that the laparoscopy could have falsely created that, so it looks like it's a definite BFP! congratulations!!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Eleanor31 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.  Just paranoid that the procedure, general anaesthetic and the pain relief and anti-emetics would have caused some damage?  I suppose I just need to keep being positive and fingers crossed!

Thanks again
Eleanor
x


----------

